# Where I am now



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

For any of you who remember me, you will know my story and may even be aware that I have not been on here for quite a while now. For those of you don't or who are new here is some back ground info:

My DP/DR began during a severe spat of migraines with visual aura after a two year traumatic relationship. The cause of my mystery illness is still undiagnosed. I have always believed that illness however is due to an underlying physical problem that has yet to be resolved or found. I do not belive that DP in thh majority of cases is psychological. I am now on medication for migraines. I have seen every 'ist' under the sun to no avail.

I guess I stopped coming on here so much at the point where I lost my best friend Snoddy and the grief took priority over my illness. I had to face life head on. I decided I could not dilly dally around forever and took a new job in October. This is a store management position and is around 48 hours a week. I also contunue to run a party plan business until the end of the month. I have met someone new. I see him when I get weekends off. He is also perpetually tired and run down and it helps that I've finally found someone who dosnt think I'm mad when I explain that I'm 'lost' in shops, and couldnt walk across the rocks because they are '2D' He agreed. We can laugh about it together.

I have proved my theory, because as you can imagine I have no time to eat let alone think about my sympoms. I go weeks without giving it a second thought. I dont get scared when my symptoms get bad. Its normal to me now. I still have most of my symptoms. Its not pleasant but you get used to the way you see the world. You are not alone. You are not abnormal. You can fight through this and enjoy life. You will  got over it eventually.

Don't put your life on hold for this damnned thing any longer.


----------



## Overloaded (Sep 8, 2011)

Inspiring stuff and I'm glad to hear you're moving on. I've put my life on hold but I've only had it for 7 or so months. I realize I can't do nothing forever...

About that migraine thing, would you describe it a bit more, with a dates? About 1.5 years before my DP/DR when I was 18 I developed migraines with visual aura. I was under a lot of stress at the time and I ended up getting one about every 4 months since then. I had only had one migraine prior to this my entire life. For the most part they seem to coincide with not drinking enough fluid throughout the day though I've never had this problem in my past, regardless of the amount of fluid I drank.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

It's pretty common to develop migraines as an adult. I don't think thebes been linked to dp. There are other types of headaches related to did, but they aren't migraine, it's a dif process


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I started getting migranes like that when I was 15. Got them every 2 weeks and it would last for a couple of hours and leave my head pounding. I didn't get dp/dr until more than 10 years later. There might be some kind of link between the two but who knows.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Overloaded said:


> Inspiring stuff and I'm glad to hear you're moving on. I've put my life on hold but I've only had it for 7 or so months. I realize I can't do nothing forever...
> 
> About that migraine thing, would you describe it a bit more, with a dates? About 1.5 years before my DP/DR when I was 18 I developed migraines with visual aura. I was under a lot of stress at the time and I ended up getting one about every 4 months since then. I had only had one migraine prior to this my entire life. For the most part they seem to coincide with not drinking enough fluid throughout the day though I've never had this problem in my past, regardless of the amount of fluid I drank.


Thanks for everyones replies.

Overloaded: My migraines struck about a month before my 21st birthday after a two year period of emotional srtess. No one in my family had ever had migraine before. Yes, I have had dehydration headaches, but these were simply headaches.. rarely. I also had a reason.. Eg alcohol consumption, not drinking enough water, not having my on0the-hour dose of tea! (In true British style!)

The migraine began as an aura.. I had never heard of migraine before, I though it was just 'a bad headache'. So when I lost half of my vision, I thought that maybe I'd smacked my head and my retina had become detached!

I hoiped that my vision would return so I did not go straight to casulty. Of course, 25 minutes later it did. No other symtom but a slight headache at the back of the head on the opposite side to the vision loss and I also felt a bit disorientated. I forgot all about it, just though I'd got a cold.

Then 3 days later, it happnened again. That evening, I was mucking out the horses and BAM. The world suddenly sank into unreality. I went to bed to try to shake it off. It never left and I struggled on.

Then 3 days later, again. And BOOM. I felt even more distant. Then 3 days later, again, in fact, the pattern was so creepy that I could predict that I was going to have a maigraine on my birthday 3 weeks in advance. They only stopped when I was put on Pitzotifen 1.5mg. But the DR/DP remained.

Doctors took it seriously because I had no apparent reason and no family tendencies. I completly put my life on hold for it, planning things for the end of the summer, veinly thinking I'd miraculously recover in just a few months! I wa so tired I slept for weeks with just toilet breaks. I couldnt eat, I couldnt go shopping.. I shaked uncontollably for days. I had nightmares.. I knew something was deeply wrong. It freaked me to think that just a few weeks previsously on that sunny spring day I was perfectly fit healthy and normal and looking forward to my 21st and another long summer. Then, over night I had become this chronically ill mess. In my eyes, I was literally disintegrating.

But here I am today, still alive, and after test after test, apparently healthy. Don't give up. I would love to find out whats wrong, what went wrong, but all I know is the chronic fatigue type illnesses are not over night things. Many take between two and four years to regain normal health.


----------

